# Install Mac : comment enlever ce virus?



## laura6464 (9 Mars 2014)

Bonjour 
En téléchargeant un logiciel, Install Mac s'est installé. J'ai regardé sur internet ce que c'était, et c'est un virus! Du coup j'essaye de l'enlever mais je n'y arrive pas :/. J'ai déjà regarder sur pleins d'autres sites mais rien y fait. Lorsque je tape sur ma barre de recherche Google, cela m'envoyé sur Bing via install mac. Il y a une dernière solution, c'est de désintaller safari mais je voudrais éviter. 
Est ce que quelqu'un saurait comment supprimer Install Mac sans que ça soit trop compliqué?? 

merci d'avance!!


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
Tu n'es pas le premier a te faire avoir et cette discussion existe déjà  là


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mars 2014)

laura6464 a dit:


> Bonjour
> En téléchargeant un logiciel, Install Mac s'est installé. J'ai regardé sur internet ce que c'était, et c'est un virus! Du coup j'essaye de l'enlever mais je n'y arrive pas :/. J'ai déjà regarder sur pleins d'autres sites mais rien y fait. Lorsque je tape sur ma barre de recherche Google, cela m'envoyé sur Bing via install mac. Il y a une dernière solution, c'est de désintaller safari mais je voudrais éviter.
> Est ce que quelqu'un saurait comment supprimer Install Mac sans que ça soit trop compliqué??
> 
> merci d'avance!!


IL N'Y A PAS ENCORE DE VIRUS SUR MAC !!!

Je peux te dire qu'on en serait les premiers informés&#8230; 

Quel logiciel as tu téléchargé d'abord


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2014)

Il s'agit d'un adware, pas d'un virus.

Tu l'as installé via une application que tu as téléchargé sur un site malhonnête ou dans une application en cliquant trop vite (DivX).

Tu ne touches pas à Safari.

Tu trouveras sur le site ce lien :
Remove Search.InstallMac.com from Safari MAC OS X

Il enlève bien InstallMac mais recèle une autre saleté : Genieo.

Donc, à compléter avec :
The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide : Genieo

et lire : The Safe Mac » InstallMac uninstaller antics


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2014)

En ce moment il y a une grosse épidémie de ce genre, il suffit d'aller voir dans la section Internet.


----------



## laura6464 (10 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup de votre aide! Je n'aies plus de trace de InstallMac!! 
Je l'ai attrapé en essayant de télécharger un logiciel permettant de télécharger les vidéos de youtube. Ce logiciel était proposé par softonic je crois.
MERCI ENCORE!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

Ah! Maintenant je saurais


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2014)

softonic  à fuir
c'est un des sites qui ajoutent des petites saloperies  "non demandées mais offertes  "
--
aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------

